
Delete your Google Drive files - l0b0
https://github.com/l0b0/google-gripe
======
l0b0
Author here. After months of support failing to fix a simple subscription
issue, and then torpedoing Gmail in the process, I tried to delete all my
files on Google Drive yesterday. Suffice it to say that cobbling together this
script was much faster than deleting and then trashing 30k files.

